# Sky Alba



## Heraldo (28 Jan 2011)

Does anyone know how to access BBC Alba under the Sky digital subscription - what codes do you need to add this channel ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoagy (28 Jan 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free-to-air_channels_at_28%C2%B0E


----------



## RMCF (29 Jan 2011)

Should be no codes needed, I think. Channel 168 or so.


----------



## Heraldo (1 Feb 2011)

Many thanks - will give this a go.


----------



## tallpaul (3 Feb 2011)

RMCF said:


> Should be no codes needed, I think. Channel 168 or so.


 
It's only 168 on the UK EPG. Otherwise you have to add it to other channels.

To do this Press 'Services', then 4 (System Setup), select, 4 (Add channels), select then input the following into the boxes onscreen:
11954 H 27500 2/3 then select and choose BBC Alba. Press yellow button and select and it will be saved.


----------



## RMCF (3 Feb 2011)

tallpaul said:


> *It's only 168 on the UK EPG*. Otherwise you have to add it to other channels.
> 
> To do this Press 'Services', then 4 (System Setup), select, 4 (Add channels), select then input the following into the boxes onscreen:
> 11954 H 27500 2/3 then select and choose BBC Alba. Press yellow button and select and it will be saved.



Oops, sorry forgot I have an NI Sky card.


----------

